# Win98se and Flash Player



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

One of my grandsons has old Vaio notebook with Win98se and IE6.'

He downloaded Flash Player 7 and it went into an Unzipped folder (whatever that is), because he wanted to watch YouTube on the Vaio.

He tried to watch YouTube on the Vaio, but coulnd't because YT said it was not compatible with "browser" (I believe he said).

Should he now delete Flash Player 7? If so, how would he do that? Is there a FP uninstall program he could download?Is there any way he can watch YouTube videos or any other games on his Vaio?

Thanks for any help.
Alice


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Alice:

One of the unfortunate things about using Windows 98SE is that IE7 and IE8 can't be installed and used to access websites.

That computer is stuck with IE6, and more and more websites are dropping support for IE6.

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Adobe Flash Player 9.0.24.0* can be used with 98SE and can be downloaded from here.

Select "Windows 98/ME" so the correct version appears for download.

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Sun Java Runtime Environment* is also needed.

If I recall, version *1.5.0.14* is the newest version that can be installed and used with 98SE and can be downloaded from here.

Click the green icon to download it.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Download and save both programs, close all open windows first, then install them.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Does your grandson know how to download and save and install programs?

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi Alice - in addition to the above....
When I was last using Win98se - I used K-Meleon Browser and I'm sure Flash Player worked on that.
Worth checking out anyway.

http://kmeleon.sourceforge.net/download.php


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

flavallee said:


> Alice:
> 
> One of the unfortunate things about using Windows 98SE is that IE7 and IE8 can't be installed and used to access websites.
> 
> ...


Thank you kindly. I did download/install the two programs you mentioned. So far, so good. They allowed videos to be watched on this old Win98se notebook with IE6. Hope grandson will be able to watch videos for the foreseeable future at least.
Thanks again.
Alice


----------



## Ed999 (Aug 19, 2008)

The latest version of Adobe's Macromedia Flash plug-in for Internet Explorer 6 that works under Windows 98 or Windows ME is version 260 (Flash Player 9.0 r260).

Download it from http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/406/kb406791.html

This plays a wider range of Flash files than version 24 (Flash Player 9.0 r24) does.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

alicez said:


> Thank you kindly. I did download/install the two programs you mentioned. So far, so good. They allowed videos to be watched on this old Win98se notebook with IE6. Hope grandson will be able to watch videos for the foreseeable future at least.
> Thanks again.
> Alice


You're welcome.  :up:

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

> If I recall, version 1.5.0.14 is the newest version that can be installed and used with 98SE and can be downloaded from here.
> 
> Click the green icon to download it.


Java 1.6 runs fine on Windows 98SE. I have another system running it in my house. I think Sun doesn't list it as a "supported" operating system because they don't want to "support it" and guarantee it will work since Microsoft already dropped support for 98 in 2006. If you can't install it for some reason, then just download and install Kernel Ex. It's a FREE download. See the 5th entry down the page, you will see Java 1.6 (6.x) it is running fine. MSFN Forums > Windows 9x Member Projects > KernelEx App Compatibility Database

Also, Firefox 3.x has no issues running in Windows 98, I've done that too. Just download and install Kernel Ex. It is a FREE download. Then download the Firefox 3.x installer. Then right-mouse click the installer and run in compatibility mode for Windows XP SP2 (you need Kernel Ex installed to see the "compatibility tab"!!!!!).



> Adobe Flash Player 9.0.24.0 can be used with 98SE and can be downloaded from here.
> 
> Select "Windows 98/ME" so the correct version appears for download.


Once you install Firefox 3.x and run it, you should have no problems running it in Firefox. Flash 9.x crashes a lot in IE, but the minimum Flash Player for Youtube is only 7.x, which runs on Windows 95 and NT 4.0! And Flash Player 10 works on Windows 98. Download and install Kernel Ex. It's a FREE download.

My advice: get Kernel Ex and run pretty much any program your heart desires if your machine is fast enough to handle it!


----------

